#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  > Κατάτμηση: Αγροτεμάχια, κληροτεμάχια, γενικά

## eiranton

Καλησπέρα,

θα ήθελα την εμπειρία σας σχετικα με την κατάτμηση κληροτεμαχίων (εκτος σχεδίου) και αχαρτογράφητων αγροτεμαχίων.Είναι όλα άρτια και οικοδομήσιμα σύμφωνα με το Π.Δ. 24/31-5-1985.

Τι πρέπει να προσέξω για την κατάτμηση τους και σε τι διαφοροποιείται το τοπογραφικό με την κατάτμηση? 

Είναι από τις πρώτες μου δουλειές και εννοείται η πρώτη μου κατάτμηση γι'αυτο επιθυμώ την κατανόηση σας σε περίπτωση που ρωτάει κάτι το οποίο ίσως θεωρείται προφανες.

----------


## eiranton

Οκ, ευχαριστώ για την σύσταση του βιβλίου!
όσον αφορά το τοπογραφικό σε τι διαφοροποιείται?
Εννοώ, πως ακριβώς δείχνω την κατάτμηση πάνω στο σχέδιο? Και στην δήλωση μου, δίπλα στο τοπογραφικό, πρέπει να αναφέρω και κάτι άλλο πέρα από την περιγραφή της κατάτμησης που έκανα?

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

Γενικοί κανόνες:

ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η κατάτμηση σε

1.ΖΟΕ (επιτρέπεται η κατάτμηση στο όριο που προβλέπει,με το πρόσωπο που προβλέπει)
2.Ζώνες οικισμού προ 23 (στο όριο που προβλέπουν κ με το πρόσωπο που προβλέπουν)
3.Κάθε διανομή του Υπουργείου Γεωργίας

Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση δεν προβλέπεται απαγόρευση κατάτμησης.

Δείχνεις το αρχικό κ τα εγγεγραμμένα τελικά με τα εμβαδά τους κ τα όριά τους.Πρόσεχε!

----------


## Γιώργος

> ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ η κατάτμηση σε
> 3.Κάθε διανομή του Υπουργείου Γεωργίας


Όταν πρόκειται για κλήρο. Γιατί αν προέρχεται από ιδιοκτησία νομίζω ότι μπορεί να κατατμηθεί.

----------


## ΘΕΟΧΑΡΗΣ

συνάδελφοι
απαγορεύεται η κατάτμηση κληροτεμαχίων αυτό ισχύει σε γενικές γραμμές
1. γίνεται όμως με επικύρωση ανωμάλου δικαιοπραξίας με επικύρωση ιδιωτικού συμφωνητικού (συνήθως ψευδούς)
2. γίνεται όμως σε κληροτεμάχια που εκούσια μεταβιβάσθηκαν απο τους ιδιοκτήτες τους σε κληρούχους !!!!!!
3. γίνεται όμως γιά οικοπεδικό κλήρο (κληροτεμάχια εντός ρυμοτομικού σχεδίου η εντός ορίων οικισμού)
4. γίνεται όμως για κληροτεμάχια στα οποία πρόκειται να ανεγερθούν τουριστικές εγκαταστάσεις
5. γίνεται όμως σε εκκλησιαστικά κληροτεμάχια και σχολικούς κλήρους
6. γίνεται όμως να θεωρούνται νόμιμα όσα κατατμήθηκαν πρίν το 1968 με άδεια του Υπουργού Γεωργίας η του Νομάρχη και       μεταβιβάσθηκαν πρό του 666/1977
7.γίνεται όμως μερική κατάτμηση κληροτεμαχίων εντός ΖΟΕ
αυτό τώρα είναι νομοθετικό πλαίσιο η νομοθετικός χαμός ???????
τα ξαναλέμε

----------

